# Old Bolens on Ebay with Danuser post hole drill



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For you collectors out there. I saw this very rare attachment on ebay. i figured someone might be interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2387193888&category=50377


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows heres something you dont have.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You're right that's something I don't have (yet). I was looking at that and thinking I could sell the tractor and keep the post hole digger but probably wouldn't want to let that tractor go either. Did you guys, Joe especially, see the 1050 on the same page. It has a shredder mounted on the rear. Looks kinda rough though. There was another tubeframe about a week or two ago with a loader on the front sold for over $1500. I was looking at a sickle bar mower on there last week, looked complete but a little rusty, the seller didn't want to ship or I probably would've bought it. They had some real interesting attachments back then.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey joe have you seen a loader to fit my 212 l would like one


----------

